# I hate pears



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

One thing that grew well this year was my pear tree. Didn't mention that I don't like pears, I eat about 2-3 year is all. The tree was here when I moved in, back a dozen years ago.

I have been trashing 4-5 , 5 Gallon buckets (about 20 pounds each) every week, today I pitched 7 buckets full. If they hit the ground they go to the trash can. Good ones I put out for my neighbors, to eat.

Most were pretty small, but I got one today was to that was 13.8 oz - 
.391 kg size.

BG


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I love pears - send me your surplus..:smile:

When we had a citrus fruit orchard in New Zealand, we had so much fruit that we filled box loads. Put them on the pavement by the gate with a sign "Help Yourself".


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh well.....I might as well bring this thread back to the top of the list.

I have seen BG's pear trees and one of them needs to be cut for firewood. There is no way to prune one of the trees in a reasonable manner and it should be removed due to the distance from his garage. The tree really does encroach the structure and just needs to be gone. Pollination could a factor for the remaining tree if cross pollination is needed but that could be a boon in reducing the crop and BG will benefit with a reduction in the area of disposal of unwanted fruit.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am fine with the tree, even though it is PIA a couple of months a year. Some of my family and neighbors love them.

I am going to look for somebody to trim it good. I know pear trees are next to a trash tree, but it is still a tree. I like trees.

BG


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Hey BG,
Be careful what you ask for.
Trimming that tree back is going to cause new growth and thus more pears.
In Florida and elsewhere it is common practice to prune back fruit bearing trees to cause new growth which creates buds from which fruit will emerge.
In the actual orchards you wont see any large trees, but freshly manicured ones with LOTS of fruit.

Just going be the title of the post I would say to trim it so that your neighbors can reach the fruit to pick it for you and not have it fall to the ground.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Pat:

The tree is a mess, a few broken limbs because of the weight. It needs a serious trim. I did do some minor trimming early this year.

I had it seriously trimmed about 3-4 years ago and never a pear that year. I needs it again this year. I guess I will have to find some one to do it for me.

I would hate to cut it down, even though it would be cheaper in the long run. It does set to close to the house only 4 feet away. No, I did not plant it. My neighbor planted it before my house was built, he thought is was on his property.

BG


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Could the broken limbs be from too much weight on the outside of the braches?

If you are willing to give it some love you could have the trimmer come and then have him come back next year after it stabilizes and do some more.
Each time it will adapt and get thicker with new shoots, closer to the the trunk.
It may take a few times but it will get better.
DO you have a picture of it?

I think I may know why a tree close to your house is wanted.
It is starting to get rather cold and windy here in Ohio isnt it?

I wish I had a lot of money. I would build a house around this one to help keep it warm.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't have a pic of the wholw tree, but you can see how loaded it was:

This one branch I think.










BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:laugh::laugh:

That doesn't even come close to telling the whole story!! You did have a bumper crop last Summer ( I'd better watch it or BG is gonna start throwing pears at me). I don't think the trunk that is seen in the background is the tree in question.... the offending tree is much closer to the garage.

Would it harm the trees to prune them this late in the season?? :4-dontkno

I'll take another look or have my kids take a look and see if a plan can be made. The worst that could happen is the patient fails to survive


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Call me if they are interested, you know were I live. :wave:

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Will do. The older son has found temp employment @ Lucent (construction) and I rarely see the youngest before 3PM, but he does make a decent night watchman!!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I dont really know about prunning them now.
I would have to look to see the corrct time for the area.

I think I can safely say not today.
It was 14f when I got up this morning and wouldnt think it would be so good for freshly cut limbs.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, it is to late now.

My neighbor hired a tree trimming company. I paid them $40.00 to do some trimming on it. Got the branches off that were touching to siding and roof.

Now I can get up there and clean what is most likely a really clogged gutter. It has to full of rotting/leaves.

I still need to do some pruning on it, but will probably wait until spring.

Thanks

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Wondered how it turned out.... good deal!! You might find a few pears mixed in with the leaves in your gutter??


----------



## jeffg1 (Mar 1, 2010)

I hate to see a good pear go to waste. You might like them dried (the pears that is). Wait till they are really ripe. Slice and dip (1 to 3 minutes) in ascorbic acid in water (vitamin C) and put in a food dryer (commercially available). Don't need to peel them. (You can dry them in the sun or in baskets in your car in the sun but its more trouble). They dry in 1-3 days. Keep them in jars or bags and they last for years. Put them out for snacks and bring them to pot luck dinners...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion.

BG


----------



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

You might also try making wine, jams & jellies and, believe it or not, firm pears actually make a great pie very much like apple. AND for these purposes the fruit doesn't really have to be pristine as you may prefer for eating.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Seeno:

The tree was really cut back last year. I only saw 3 pears this year

BG


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Homemade pear brandy -> Married …with dinner » Blog Archive » She’s a fine girl

Thank me later.


----------

